# Pulsador como interruptor



## vincentdali (Feb 1, 2009)

Tengo el siguiente esquema, el cual no se puede modificar pues viene así. Lo unico que tengo son dos contactos como se ve en la figura.

La cosa es que quiero que cuando pulse el pulsador se encienda la luz y si lo pulso otra vez se apague.

Me gustaría que fuera lo mas simple posible. Intente hacerlo con un flip-flop pero fracase.

¿Alguna idea?. Gracias


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 1, 2009)

hola te adjunto un circuito que diseñe muy sencillo como el que quieres con un 4013.
saludos


----------



## vincentdali (Feb 1, 2009)

Gracias

Pero como lo abro, el unico programa que tengo es el Protel DXP.

Me lo puedes pasar en otro formato, aunque sea en JPG.

Gracias


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 1, 2009)

se abre con el livewire, pone livewire en el señor google y o descargas pesa menos de 20MB. te comento qie es un buen simulador y editor de pcb. de todas maneras te adjunto un .doc con el esquema y el pcb.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2009)

Trinquete dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, simulé ese montaje y no funciona ,debe haber algo mal conectado,revisaló y si funciona lo posteas de nuevo.
> Un saludo.


Si funciona
¿ Con que programa lo simulaste ?
¿ Te fijaste que R4 se conecta al PIN 3 y NO a VCC ?


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 2, 2009)

Lo simulé con Live,todo bien conectado.Yá vi que la salida 3 iba a la resistencia.
Me gustó el montaje por que utiliza el famoso 555,quizás sea un fallo del programa,lo comprobaré en protoboard.
Un saludo.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

hola, solo quieres que un pulsador actue como interruptor?
has probado a enclavar un rele?
se hace con un rele de 2circuitos, uno sirve para enclavar y otro para lo que tu quieras...


----------



## vincentdali (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola danirebollo

Eso me valdria, pero si hago el enclavamiento con el pulsador y un circuito del rele, si vuelvo a accionar el pulsador no se quita el enclavamiento y eso no me valdria, tendría que poner otro rele.

Es asi o me estoy confundiendo.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2009)

vincentdali dijo:
			
		

> ...Eso me valdria, pero si hago el enclavamiento con el pulsador y un circuito del rele, si vuelvo a accionar el pulsador no se quita el enclavamiento y eso no me valdria, tendría que poner otro rele....


Tendrías que colocar 2 pulsadores uno NA (Normal Abierto) que al cerrarse accione el relee y este relee se quede auto-retenido y otro pulsador NC (Normal Cerrado) que al pulsarse abra el circuito de auto-retención del relee y lo libere


----------



## vincentdali (Feb 8, 2009)

Asin si lo podria hacer.

Pero no puedo usar dos pulsadores.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2009)

¿ Miraste el esquema que publique en la pagina anterior ?
Es con un solo pulsador


----------



## vincentdali (Feb 8, 2009)

Si que lo vi, pero no me vale pues lo tengo que hacer ubicado en el circuito de el primer post.

Gracias


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 8, 2009)

vincentdali dijo:
			
		

> Gracias
> 
> Pero como lo abro, el unico programa que tengo es el Protel DXP.
> 
> ...


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 8, 2009)

si... este circuito con puertas logicas es lo mas sencillo que se me ocurre... por que lo que te habia dicho necesita dos pulsadores... otra opcion seria hacerlo con un pic, con uno de esos de 8 patillas que son pequeñajos...


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Y que tal esto:
http://www.soloelectronica.net/on_off_2.htm
Lo prové y funciona a la perfeccion
También lo combiné con un sensor de toque del foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/interruptor-toque.htm

saludos:


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 22, 2009)

alguien vio el circuito que deje en la pagina 1? por lo que veo no, usa un solo unterruptor, un 4013 y un rele, sumamente sencillo y deje hasta el PCB. en otras palabras cumle con lo que estan pidiendo, esta probado en livewire y en un protoboard en el mundo real.


saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 22, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> alguien vio el circuito que deje en la pagina 1? por lo que veo no, usa un solo unterruptor, un 4013 y un rele, sumamente sencillo y deje hasta el PCB. en otras palabras cumle con lo que estan pidiendo, esta probado en livewire y en un protoboard en el mundo real.
> 
> 
> saludos



Si, si que funciona y además es muy sencillo. En el .doc tendrías que haber puesto la lista de componentes. Por cierto, como es que no usastes un circuito antirrebotes para el pulsador? Y otra cosa, sabes cuanto consume el integrado? Lo intenté medir pero el polimetro marca siempre 0 en miliamperios  

salu2


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 22, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> Si, si que funciona y además es muy sencillo. En el .doc tendrías que haber puesto la lista de componentes. Por cierto, como es que no usastes un circuito antirrebotes para el pulsador? Y otra cosa, sabes cuanto consume el integrado? Lo intenté medir pero el polimetro marca siempre 0 en miliamperios
> 
> salu2



tienes razon con la lista de componentes    , si el pulsador te da rebote ponle un condensador ceramico de 100n en los terminales, sobre el consumo es despreciable esta entre 4µA @ 5v y 16µA @ 15v segun el fabricante


saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok! Muchas gracias por la información arubalo22.

Saludos!


----------



## Jadacuor (Mar 9, 2009)

hola a todos... la inquietud que tengo es la siguiente: al igual que se deja enclavado un rele se puede dejar un transistor en saturacion solo con un pulso?.. gracias de antemano por la respuesta


----------



## arubaro22 (Mar 9, 2009)

si te fijas bien en el circuito veras que el rele se enclava por medio del transistor, de manera que para que el rele quede enclavado el transistor siempre queda saturado. quitas el rele y listo, conecta al transistor lo que desees, un motor, una lampara, etc.

saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Mar 9, 2009)

cual circuito?


----------



## arubaro22 (Mar 9, 2009)

el que subi en la pagina 1


----------



## Jadacuor (Mar 10, 2009)

ahh... creo que no me entendiste la pregunta o no fui lo suficientemente claro... la pregunta es si se puede hacer con un solo transistor (sin flip flops ni ic's) ; aunque intentando ya lo pude hacer con dos transistores (archivo adjunto)...por ello la pregunta es que si se podia hacer con uno solo.....
otra cosa: el circuito que adjunto lo probe en un auto pero se dispara solo (debe ser por el ruido) .si al guien tiene alguna sugerencia les agradezco.


----------



## Jadacuor (Mar 10, 2009)

este es el circuito


----------



## saiwor (Jul 8, 2009)

interesante!


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 8, 2009)

me parece que el diagrama que adjuntas responde al de un SCR, este se puede decir que tiene memoria, ya que cuando aplicas un voltaje en la compuerta (oviamente debe sobrepasar el voltaje de umbral), entra en conduccion, y este soilamente se desactiva cuando el voltaje entre las otras dos terminales sea 0 o menor. Ademas es unidireccional.

si ocupas alguno bidireccional, puedes recurrir a los triacs. saludos!


----------



## mak56o (Dic 16, 2012)

arubaro22 dijo:


> se abre con el livewire, pone livewire en el señor google y o descargas pesa menos de 20MB. te comento qie es un buen simulador y editor de pcb. de todas maneras te adjunto un .doc con el esquema y el pcb.



el diagrama ese de word se puede usar para 12volts ?


----------

